# First Bike.... thoughts?



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Let me start with a little info on myself. In November of 2010, I weighed 282 lbs. I started trying to get fit by completing P90X and Insanity, and then got into running. By March of 2011, I weighed in at a nice 190lbs. I really enjoy running, and I normally log 25-30 miles per week. However, I do have issues periodically with Plantar Fasciatis, so in early 2012 I began thinking of trying a bike. I went to the LBS and was fitted to a Specialized Tarmac and really liked it but just couldnt pull the trigger due to the price. I spent some time talking to firends that ride and they made it seem like if I walked away with anything less than that then I would not be happy for long. So I kinda put the idea out of my head for a while until we finished putting in our pool. At that point I started looking a little more. I still have not pulled the trigger. Last week, another friend mentioned he wanted to sell his bike to upgrade. He made put out a price that seems great to me.

The bike is a 2009 Specialized Tarmac Elite 56cm (which is what I was fitted for last year). It has a Easton EA90SLX wheelset, R4 SL Ceramic Hubs, FSA SLK Light carbon crankset, Dura-Ace rear cassette with titanium cogs, Dura-Ace lightweight chain, Shimano 105 components.

He is a very detailed, and keeps everything he owns in excellent shape. I trust him that this bike is no different!

With all that said, I am looking at less that $1k for the bike. My concern is if this could be "too much" bike for me. Or, is it a great deal that would put me on the road on a great bike for allot less money. I really like the idea of having a great bike at a great price that will allow me to see how well I enjoy riding, while not breaking the bank.

I am able to ride the bike before buying.

I look forward to the feedback of the forum.

Thanks!
</SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Buy it!!!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Test ride the bike to the LBS. Have it checked out. 

If it passes, be quick on the trigger! :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

To date, because of the way it can fail/ hide defects and requires special equipment to detect those problems, I've never recommended someone buy used CF. However, in this case and all things considered, I'd recommend you consider it. 

First off, you trust the seller to keep his bike in excellent condition. Assuming he's the only owner, that means something. Second, considering the upgrades, I think the price is good. I say "good" because upgrades don't generally add appreciably to a used bikes value, and the frameset is 4 years old. 

That said, I'm with Zeet on test riding, then bringing the bike to a LBS for assessment. If you were fit to the same bike/ size previously, assuming a reliable fitter, it's likely sizing is right, but I think it should still be checked over for frameset/ mechanical issues before you commit.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd say you buy it! But first get it checked at your LBS for an unbiased opinion, as the others have said.

You're lucky to be buying from a friend (instead of stranger on fleabay) because you can ask a lot of specific questions, and you should. 

How many miles, has it ever been crashed, has he had any problems with it? If it has been crashed, how did he get it checked for damage?
Does it have any quirks; does it steer straight, make any noises?
Has he always done his own maintenance? How often? Did he install the upgrades?

If he's a good enough friend I would expect him to help you with maintenance and tuning and you can learn a lot from him; that's a big plus. Make that part of the deal.

Most of us didn't get to start riding on a CF bike (hell, I'm still on an alloy frame).
There is something to be said about learning to ride on a lower end bike because a beginner will inevitably be hard on it. But most new bikes with 105 cost close to what he wants for his, so I'd go for it.

Obviously you'll still need shoes and shorts and helmet and lubes. And I'd consider switching to rugged 25 or even 28mm tires 'cause flats spoil the fun.

Enjoy your new bike!

Edit: And congratulations on your weight loss, wow!


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I will be test riding and will have it looked over.

i am out of town now, but spending allot of time in the hotel researching equipment and parts. I am excited to get back next week and hopefully become a bike owner.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

If no wrecks, do it. It fits, the price is great, the bike is great, and you know the seller who seems to take great care of things. If you dont like it, you can probably sell it for that price or greater a year from now.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

check the bike out thoroughly for any signs of damage, otherwise get it. Is it too much bike for you? NO, it could be if you were paying $5,000 but not for $1,000.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you trust him, buy it. 

Or give me his name and number. 



I have a Tarmac and absolutely love it.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

I will be test riding it tomorrow at lunch... maybe 10 miles? I also went to my LBS today and discussed a "professional fitting" to make any fine adjustments needed. He seemed very eager to help and also made some recomendations on shoes etc.

Stay tuned! If I pick it up tomorrow, it will most likley be Saturday before I get in a "good ride".

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> I will be test riding it tomorrow at lunch... maybe 10 miles? I also went to my LBS today and discussed a "professional fitting" to make any fine adjustments needed. He seemed very eager to help and also made some recomendations on shoes etc.
> 
> Stay tuned! If I pick it up tomorrow, it will most likley be Saturday before I get in a "good ride".
> 
> Thanks for all the info!


I think 10 miles is a good test ride. Just keep in mind that you haven't yet been fitted to the bike.

Re: the pro fitting, JMO, but I'd hold off on that expense. Seeing as you're just starting out, your fit will evolve as your fitness improves and you acclimate to road riding. Let that process play out, then, if needed, spring for the pro fit.

For now, go with a standard fitting. Assuming a reputable LBS, it'll do ya fine.... :wink5:


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the fitting. I "think" we talked about a standard fitting. They ofered two options. One was ~$100 and the other was ~$200. He recommended the ~$100 fitting for the same reasons you mentioned. I just used the term professional since it was someone other than me or a friend doing the fitting.

Once again, I appreciate all the info and feedback. I am looking forward to getting some miles in.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow. Nice price on a sweet bike!:thumbsup: A well kept bike, with relatively new components for a ridiculous discount is the best possible combo, somebody else takes the depreciation hit..and you get 90% of bike nirvana.

The Tarmac is a relatively stiff riding frame though. My friend has this and he's been known to complain about feeling beat up at the end of our rides. I ride a LOOK 566 and we swap bikes for a few miles at times. Indeed, I found the Tarmac to be significantly more responsive at the expense of comfort. The price is just too nice to pass up... get it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

9W9W said:


> Wow. Nice price on a sweet bike!:thumbsup: A well kept bike, with relatively new components for a ridiculous discount is the best possible combo, somebody else takes the depreciation hit..and you get 90% of bike nirvana.
> 
> *The Tarmac is a relatively stiff riding frame though. My friend has this and he's been known to complain about feeling beat up at the end of our rides.* I ride a LOOK 566 and we swap bikes for a few miles at times. Indeed, I found the Tarmac to be significantly more responsive at the expense of comfort. The price is just too nice to pass up... get it.


Not doubting your friends perceptions, but they don't mirror mine. I have two Tarmacs and both are nice riding bikes. One runs 25c's and the other 23c's - both have tire pressures tailored to my weight/ riding conditions. That's a biggie in regards to ride comfort, IMO/E.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my test ride in this morning, and it felt great. I was riding in my running shoes which made it difficult to stay on the pedals but otherwise all was good. Looking forward to many more miles!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> Got my test ride in this morning, and it felt great. I was riding in my running shoes which made it difficult to stay on the pedals but otherwise all was good. Looking forward to many more miles!


So far, so good. Let us know how Saturday and your subsequent fitting goes.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck at the fitting!


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Well.... The plot thickens. 

I had some discussions around maintenance on the bike this afternoon, and he said that he plans to replace the bearings in the rear in the next couple of months, as well as cables and the derailer. No major, gotta replace now things but they factor in.

With that info in mind, added with the fitting cost and possible needed changes for best fit, I went by the LBS again to review some options on buying new. I tested the Roubaix, and it seemed to be even more comfortable than the Tarmac. It is $1400 plus the expense of pedals. It comes with a free (the expensive one) fitting and even different saddle options for no fee. Tuneups for a year as well as 15% discount on accessories (pedals included). It is not the level of components, or upgrades, but it felt even better, and is brand new with warranty. 

Would I be stupid to go with the brand new Roubaix over the Used Tarmac? Will a beginner even notice the difference in components? If I really enjoy this and want to upgrade in a year or two, will I be stuck with what I have, or do they sell pretty easily (without giving it away)? 

I know I am doing a 180 here, so that is why I turn to you guys. 

Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Lots to consider here, but I think the bottom line should be which bike you like better. One being race, the other being relaxed, matters - I think more than the other 'incidentals'.

If you buy new, even considering the perks, I think you'll end up paying more. That's generally the case, because (among other things), you'll get a warranty. And yes, even being a noob, you'll perceive the difference in refinement between 105 and Sora (assuming it's the base Roubaix).

Re: the used Tarmac, it's essentially the same frameset and (minus the upgrades) the same components as my '08 Tarmac. I have around 20K on the bike and have replaced the cables, but the RD is fine. And even the hubs/ bearings are in fine shape. This despite the fact that they're lower end Shimano RS-10's. 

What I'm getting at is... this seller seems like he's very diligent on his upkeep - to the point of _maybe_ unnecessarily replacing things. If correct, you may not really need to invest all that much in the used bike.

As for comparing the two bikes on paper, since there have been some advances in CF technology from '09, the Roubaix has a slightly upgraded frameset. That said, I think any differences you'll perceive between the bikes will be due more because of the geo and tires than the CF make-up. 

Tough choice, but if you do find yourself leaning towards the Roubaix, I wouldn't let a potential future upgrade dissuade you. With the addition of shifters, a cassette and chain, you'll be at 10 speed, and the frameset is certainly worthy of upgrades, so no need to sell if/ when that time comes.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

head gamez said:


> Well.... The plot thickens.
> 
> I had some discussions around maintenance on the bike this afternoon, and he said that he plans to replace the bearings in the rear in the next couple of months, as well as cables and the derailer. No major, gotta replace now things but they factor in.
> 
> ...


Which Roubaix is it and with what components does it come?

105?...Tiagra?....Sora?


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

It is the base, which means Sora. Next step up is $1700, and then $2100 (from memory, as I am not near the info I wrote down).

Honestley, now, I am leaning towards the new Roubaix for a few reasons. The primary reason is I like the positioning better (but being a newb, I could really be second guessing myself). Also, it is new, and all the miles put on it will be by me. That is not a very big deal though.

The bottom line, is that I DO WANT a bike, but the $1k-$1500 is the ballpark I had hoped to spend initially. I do, obviously intend to get my money out of it, as I don't want to be 300lbs again and I have come to enjoy exercise.

I don't want to waste money, so it I like the reasurance that I have a very upgradeable framset, and can do that easily down the road if / when I want. Upgades are easy to digest in terms of the money, but initial purhcases tend to be the hard part for me. If only I didnt have so many expensive hobbies!

Decisions Decisions!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> It is the base, which means Sora. Next step up is $1700, and then $2100 (from memory, as I am not near the info I wrote down).
> 
> Honestley, now, I am leaning towards the new Roubaix for a few reasons. The primary reason is I like the positioning better (but being a newb, I could really be second guessing myself). Also, it is new, and all the miles put on it will be by me. That is not a very big deal though.
> 
> ...


After reading this post, I think you should go for the new Roubaix. I can tell that "new" means something to you (as does a warranty). It does me as well, so I can relate to that.

That "base" frameset stays the same all the way up to the Roubaix Comp, which (on sale) MSRP's for $2,700 and comes with Ultegra. So yes, the base Roubaix is definitely upgradeable. 

But don't rush things. There's a lot of life in that Sora groupset. Use it and when you start to perceive wear (drivetrains _are_ wearable, after all), _then_ consider a 10 speed upgrade.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks! I think all I was looking for was some re-assurance! I have a very good friend in south texas that rides allot, and he has told me that he doesnt think I would be doing wrong either way. So with the added feedback here, I think I will be the owner of a new Roubaix this week!

I know (from forums that I can add value to) that you guys get questions and discussions like this allot, and I appreciate the time you guys have taken to lend extra advice!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> Thanks! I think all I was looking for was some re-assurance! I have a very good friend in south texas that rides allot, and he has told me that he doesnt think I would be doing wrong either way. So with the added feedback here, I think I will be the owner of a new Roubaix this week!
> 
> I know (from forums that I can add value to) that you guys get questions and discussions like this allot, and I appreciate the time you guys have taken to lend extra advice!


I agree with your friend, and was thinking the same after I posted. Assuming a good fit, your looking at two very nice bikes, IMO.

We do get similar questions here quite often, but yours was a little different in that you knew the seller pretty well. If you hadn't and/ or the used bike was listed on CL or e-bay, I'd have tried to dissuade you, being used CF with no warranty.

Let us know how this all goes. I'd be interested in seeing a pic or two when you get the bike.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

head gamez said:


> Thanks! I think all I was looking for was some re-assurance! I have a very good friend in south texas that rides allot, and he has told me that he doesnt think I would be doing wrong either way. So with the added feedback here, I think I will be the owner of a new Roubaix this week!
> 
> I know (from forums that I can add value to) that you guys get questions and discussions like this allot, and I appreciate the time you guys have taken to lend extra advice!


Sleep on it. I'd take a used Tarmac over the new base Roubaix in a heartbeat. You sound like the type that is going to love riding and within a year the base Tiagra components are probably going to get swapped out and you'll probably also wonder "what if".

Maintenance on a bike is relatively easy and something I think we could all stand to know a thing or two about. If you have any mechanical ability at all, it will go to good use.

But, ride them both and see which one you prefer.

Another thing people hardly ever consider is the 500 bucks worth of gear that gets added on. Helmet, shorts, gloves, socks, shoes, pedals, etc. etc. etc....


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey there Gamez!

I think that as a newbie, you'll put more miles on the new Roubaix, than you would on that Tarmac. The Roubaix should just feel more comfortable to you when riding. Of course, PJ is right about the upgrades being an option after a certain amount of wear takes place. Once you've adapted and evolved on this 9 speed Sora equipped Roubaix, you'll be more than prepared to take it to the next level with a 105 10 speed.

So just feel secure with your new bicycle and the fact that you'll be getting a warranty. Besides, your new bicycle simply looks stunningly beautiful. She's just gorgeous!

View attachment 279178


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Pulled the trigger today. Will pick it Friday and get a quick fit and then the detailed fitting on Monday. 

Thanks again for all the help and feedback.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Picked up the bike today. I also picked up the following....

Helmet
Shorts
Shoes
Pedals
Cleats
Tire levers
Tube
Saddle bag
Carbon bottle cage
Co2 Fill kit
bottle

Going back on Monday for the proper fitting, and will pick up a few more items. I took cash, to take advantage of the cash discount and didn't want to go over.

Bike shop was great... Cash discount for everything. Plush 15% discount on all items besides the bike. Threw in tools and bottle and a few other items.

Looking forward to my first ride tomorrow!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> Picked up the bike today.
> 
> Going back on Monday for the proper fitting, and will pick up a few more items. I took cash, to take advantage of the cash discount and didn't want to go over.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Any chance we can see a pic of this new addition??

Let us know how tomorrow's ride goes...


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely...

I think I will pull the reflectors off the wheels.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

I will snap some outside tomorrow. We were under tornado warnings here in NC this evening so needless to say it was pouring down rain and storming. 

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

head gamez said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> I think I will pull the reflectors off the wheels.


If you don't ride at night there's no reason for them, besides if you do ride at night simple ankle band reflectors are just as effective. And if you're really concerned later you can get a set of tires with reflective sidewalls when your current tires wear out.


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice bike, and good work on getting in shape. You got a good deal, especially with the cash discount and fitting.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

head gamez said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> I think I will pull the reflectors off the wheels.


That's such a gorgeous bike! ....Beautiful!!!


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Got 15 miles in this morning at a 15mph pace. Felt great, although I did have to stop two times to rest my but. I think I will give this saddle some time to see if I get used to it. 

Overall, the bike felt great.

I had my first run in with a douche bag this morning. He came flying up behind me on a flat straight away and laid on the horn. Oh well...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

head gamez said:


> Got 15 miles in this morning at a 15mph pace. Felt great, although I did have to stop two times to rest my but. I think I will give this saddle some time to see if I get used to it.
> 
> Overall, the bike felt great.
> 
> I had my first run in with a douche bag this morning. He came flying up behind me on a flat straight away and laid on the horn. Oh well...


Good work. Definitely give the saddle some time. You usually get used to them. 

Never mind the idiots out there. Make sure to give yourself enough room to get out of the way if necessary and take the lane where needed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> Got 15 miles in this morning at a 15mph pace. Felt great, although I did have to stop two times to rest my but. I think I will give this saddle some time to see if I get used to it.
> 
> Overall, the bike felt great.
> 
> I had my first run in with a douche bag this morning. He came flying up behind me on a flat straight away and laid on the horn. Oh well...


That's a very good first effort, but at this point don't focus so much on speed as form - developing a smooth pedals stroke and maintaining good cadence. A computer with the cadence feature can help. 

As far as the sore butt, let the acclimation process play out and give that saddle a fair chance. Your sit bones are supporting rear weight, and they need to get accustomed to that. 

Re: road encounters, after close to 30 years of road riding, I have lots of stories I could share. My advice is to keep cool and stay focused on why you're out there and you'll do fine.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. 

I don't have a computer yet, but will be ordering one tonight. The LBS didn't have what I wanted. I used strava for distance and had my phone tucked away in the saddle bag. 

Also, I was not worried about speed... I tried to take some time and learn the shifts and use different positions on the bars. I also focused on pulling the pedals which is something that I had never done (never had clips). 

Man... I enjoyed it! Gotta get a run in this afternoon and do yard work, but can't wait to get back out tomorrow morning!
I kept my cool!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

deleted.. double post.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I don't have a computer yet, but will be ordering one tonight. The LBS didn't have what I wanted. I used strava for distance and had my phone tucked away in the saddle bag.
> 
> ...


Don't fret about pulling up during the pedal stroke. That's something that got started a ways back and has since been discounted. Just unweigh that pedal and you'll be ok. Below is a link on the topic of pedaling technique.

VIDEO: Pedaling Technique


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

*How to treat irate cagers...*

Hey there Gamez!

I'd just like to say, that whenever to encounter angry, aggressive, or hostile driving fools in vehicles, just treat them like you would a mentally ill relative. Always appear to be cordial, cool, and accommodating. 

Remember:
Drivers of automobiles might very well be armed, or they can use their vehicles as weapons. These same drivers might remember you upon another day, and decide to get even when there's no witnesses. Therefore, don't ever react negatively towards anyone. 

....Whenever cycling, always yield to pedestrians, children, and fools.....


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

I didn't really react to him, but it did startle me.

It's funny.... I almost put a small 25 pistol in the saddle bag just in case, but decided to save weight. LOL. If I encounter him again tomorrow I may mount a holster to the down tube and skip the small stuff. I Kid!

Honestly... I was changing out of the drops, and I think I could have moved from my line slightly as he was approaching, so he may have thought I was coming over.

In the entire 15 miles, I was only passed about a dozen times. I love country roads in the early morning!


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh yeah... I forgot to mention that I surprised myself and clipped / un-clipped with no issues each time. No falls so far!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

head gamez said:


> I didn't really react to him, but it did startle me.
> 
> It's funny.... I almost put a small 25 pistol in the saddle bag just in case, but decided to save weight. LOL. If I encounter him again tomorrow I may mount a holster to the down tube and skip the small stuff. I Kid!
> 
> ...


This actually made me laugh! It also sent my imagination into overdrive. 

_Can you imagine a shootout between a cyclist and a crazed auto driver. First,
he shoots his AK-47 and misses. You shoot your 25 auto. and you also miss, as well. Next, he stops to get out of the vehicle, props himself up, braces for a better aim, and starts firing again. You then instantly dismount for cover with your 25 auto. pistol in hand, and you start to return fire. 
_
So therefore, I guess my point is that, bicycles don't offer as much shielding defense as automobiles. There's just the opened diamond shaped frame and you. That's it! Also, drivers just might be a tad bit more heavily armed than a roadie.

So as long as you're just kidding!


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh yeah... I was only kidding. 

Now... On to researching a computer. Question for the experts. Is using my iPhone (I have a lifeproof case and will have a bike mount for it) and adding the appropriate sensors a good option, or would I be better off going for a cateye wireless system?

I do want cadence and heart rate (although I can monitor that with my timex and chest strap that I use when running).

If the iPhone is not a good option, what do you guys recommend? I am also reading in the other forums as there was a specific thread for this subject.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Zeet said:


> So therefore, I guess my point is that, bicycles don't offer as much shielding defense as automobiles. There's just the opened diamond shaped frame and you. That's it! Also, drivers just might be a tad bit more heavily armed than a roadie.
> 
> So as long as you're just kidding!


Well I guess that depends on how skinny you are!

That reminds me of a story, oh boy. Anywho back in the late 1800's a skinny guy got into an argument over some girl in a bar with a big fat guy and they challenged each other to a duel. So there they were on a sunny day facing each other ready to draw their guns when suddenly the fat guy said: "WAIT!! this fight isn't fair, I'm a much larger target then you are!" So the skinny guy thought about that for a bit and said: "you know what? you're right!" Then he yelled out for someone to get a piece of chalk, upon getting the chalk he walked over to the man and drew an outline about a foot inside on both sides of the fat mans coat. When the fat man asked what the heck are lines for the skinny guy replied: "any bullets that hit outside of those lines don't count!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> Oh yeah... I was only kidding.
> 
> Now... On to researching a computer. Question for the experts. Is using my iPhone (I have a lifeproof case and will have a bike mount for it) and adding the appropriate sensors a good option, or would I be better off going for a cateye wireless system?
> 
> ...


I'm an admitted techno-dinosaur, so I keep things simple. 

IMO/E, you can't go wrong with the Cateye Strada Double wireless and a HRM with basic functions.. HR, avg HR, hi/ lo ranges, time in zone...

I prefer HRM's (such as Sigma) that have user replaceable batteries. 

EX:
Amazon.com: Sigma PC15.11 Heart Rate Monitor (Grey): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> I prefer HRM's (such as Sigma) that have user replaceable batteries.
> 
> EX:
> Amazon.com: Sigma PC15.11 Heart Rate Monitor (Grey): Sports & Outdoors


Good advice, I don't why Polar resorted to having an hrm with a battery that can only be replace by them. I don't think, notice I said think, there are any other HRM's on the market that require it be sent back to the manufacture for a battery replacement.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

froze said:


> Well I guess that depends on how skinny you are!
> 
> That reminds me of a story, oh boy. Anywho back in the late 1800's a skinny guy got into an argument over some girl in a bar with a big fat guy and they challenged each other to a duel. So there they were on a sunny day facing each other ready to draw their guns when suddenly the fat guy said: "WAIT!! this fight isn't fair, I'm a much larger target then you are!" So the skinny guy thought about that for a bit and said: "you know what? you're right!" Then he yelled out for someone to get a piece of chalk, upon getting the chalk he walked over to the man and drew an outline about a foot inside on both sides of the fat mans coat. When the fat man asked what the heck are lines for the skinny guy replied: "any bullets that hit outside of those lines don't count!


That was Primo, Froze!!! ROTFL


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

head gamez said:


> Oh yeah... I was only kidding.
> 
> Now... On to researching a computer. Question for the experts. Is using my iPhone (I have a lifeproof case and will have a bike mount for it) and adding the appropriate sensors a good option, or would I be better off going for a cateye wireless system?
> 
> ...


He beat solution is a garmin with GPS, cadence, hr, etc all in one. But also will set you back $300 minimum. The iPhone is good for GPS, but adding external sensors will kill the battery. And the worst thing is if your phone battery dies on a ride, then you need to use the phone for an emergency. 

I would say keep the phone for gps only and get a nice computer with speed, hr, cadence. Cateye and Sigma both make nice ones. Sigma can be connected to a pc for stat download, if you are a data nerd.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Cateye Strada double wireless it is!

I ordered the bar mount for the lifeproof case last night.

Went out this morning hoping for 20, but with my phone tucked into the saddle bag I was guessing again. I did a little different route than yesterday and ended up at 18 miles. Pace was down, but the wind was howling! I definitely worked harder today! I think getting the cadence hooked up will help me greatly as I "think" it will allow more consistent riding. Ideally, I would be able to find a comfortable flat ground cadence and gear to match it on the hills. 

Needless to say folks.... I am hooked.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> Cateye Strada double wireless it is!
> 
> I ordered the bar mount for the lifeproof case last night.
> 
> ...


I think you'll be pleased with the Cateye, and I agree that the cadence feature will help.

Resistance in any form (be it hills or a headwind) does pose a challenge for keeping a smooth pedal stroke. Gusty winds, even more so. As with hills, as best you can, try to _anticipate_ your gearing requirements before you actually need to be in that gear. And erring on the side of higher (cadence) versus lower) will help save the knees from undue stress. IMO, the hills are where the cadence feature will 'teach' you when to down shift.

For a noob to cycling, I think logging 18 miles is a great start. But don't up your intensity or miles too quickly or you run the risks of suffering an overuse injury. IMO/E, consistency - long term - is what pays off in cycling.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Got in another "quickie" today after a round of golf. 13 miles in the wind. 

Gotta run 5 miles this evening to keep with my 1000 mile goal (running) for the year.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow I should have bought a bike sooner in my life!

Found a group ride in the area for tonight. It was supposed to be beginner all the way up to A groups. We had high winds today, so there were only 4 people. Two of which I would say are A (or better) and a B (my guess). Those guys were helpful and pulled and pushed me along. 

30 miles, 16.5 MPH pace, 1k elevation, and near 2mph winds at times. 

They were great about helping a newbie and invited me back to ride with them again!

Had a ball!


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

20mph winds at times


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice thread. The Tarmac sounded like a great deal but very smart trying out some other bikes. I bought a used bike first that was a more race oriented geometry. I am 55 and I do ok with it but then I found a used Cannondale Synapse carbon and it is much more comfortable and I do a lot more miles now on it. I still have the first bike for back up but the relaxed geometry makes the Synapse my main ride now. 

It also sounds like you also found a nice group to ride with. :thumbsup:


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Been logging the miles, and reading the forums.

I went in for my fit last week and ended up changing saddles. So far, after several rides on the new one, I am not experiencing any numbness.

I will be off the bike for the next week as I gotta head out if town for work, but should be able to ramp up the running miles. 

I am on track for >140 miles running, and ~325 miles on the bike for May.

Thanks again to all for the help.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Figured I would keep you guys updated on my progress. I am very comfortably logging 20 mile rides in the 17+ range, and hoping to get a little more time this week to do some longer rides. Available time is what kills me, the riding is the fun part. 

Also, I am in the process of taking the plunge for a Mountain bike. I am trying to decide between the 2012 Specialized Camber and the 2013 Specialized Camber Comp. I'm really just down to determining if I will notice an appreciable difference in the components. I am looking forward to that new fitness area of my life!

Thanks again for the help.... If anyone has some MTB advice, it would also be appreciated. (Been lurking on MTBR).


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Found a great deal at another LBS on a brand new 2013 Camber (base) and planning to pick it up tomorrow. Can't wait..... I have went from no bikes to two in less than 2 months.


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

Before you know it, you will have 5 or 6.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

My new addition....


----------



## CannonCyclist (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice paint scheme, seems as if you are hooked to bikes.


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

It has been a while since I have posted. 

I am loving both bikes. I mainly ride the road bike for 50-75 miles on the weekend, and the mountain bike for 30-45 miles during the week. However, I have traveled some since adding the mountain bike so it hasn't been consistent. I really wish I would have done this sooner.... Nothing beats getting up early on a Saturday and Sunday and logging 30+ miles before 8:00am, or stopping by one of the single track trails on the way home from work and logging 20 miles before dinner. 

No buyers remorse here! Loving it!

Thanks to the fine folks here that have input!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> I am loving both bikes...
> 
> I really wish I would have done this sooner.... Nothing beats getting up early on a Saturday and Sunday and logging 30+ miles before 8:00am, or stopping by one of the single track trails on the way home from work and logging 20 miles before dinner.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to see you're sticking with this and enjoying your bikes. I sometimes think the same about starting sooner (I started adult fitness riding in my early 30's), but the important thing is that you're out there riding NOW, and from the way you write about riding and update us periodically, odds are good you'll continue.

Enjoy and stay safe....


----------



## head gamez (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks PJ! Your thoughts, along with several others were what helped me make up my mind to get the Roubaix.

Between RBR, and MTBR, I spend allot of time learning online. I'm not yet to the point where I can offer much advice, but I do read both forums several times a day and will jump in when I see something I can add value to. 

To the other folks thinking about getting into cycling, go ahead and do it. I am 29 years old, and love it. Just a few years ago, I was obese and felt bad.... Cycling was just a good progression from where I was!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

head gamez said:


> I'm not yet to the point where I can offer much advice...
> 
> To the other folks thinking about getting into cycling, go ahead and do it. I am 29 years old, and love it. Just a few years ago, I was obese and felt bad.... Cycling was just a good progression from where I was!


Oh, I dunno. Seems to me you just gave some solid advice!! :thumbsup:


----------

